# Craft Robo and Illustrator



## monsters (Feb 28, 2007)

Im having problems installing the Illustrator plug-in for the craft robo. I have illustrator cs2 and the craft robo software will not find the installed illustrator software. Any ideas?


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Check the Graphtec website. There may be a driver update to help with that.


----------



## GBorsuk (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm new to plotter/cutters and Illustrator. Is there somewhere a complete "how to guide" on how to take an image i scanned into illustrator, print and then cut it to finally heat press it to a shirt?
I'm completely lost on this. I keep getting no objects availalbe to cut and nothing i do seems to work
Any help is appreciated!
I have Craft Robo 100 and Illustration CS3

Thanks


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I own a craft robo. When you installed the master cut software. There is a box Ilustrator plugin. You click it and it will install into your illustrator. Click file on illustrtor you should see master cut. There is driver updates that you should install for illustrator and the master cut. Go to graphtec downloads. You will find how to use the craft robo in illustrator in the manual.


----------



## GBorsuk (Nov 18, 2007)

I have the latest robo craft driver and software installed. I just cant seem to figure out how to make it all work. 
I have a graphic i scanned in and placed on the illustrator page and i want to cut it out to then transfer to a tshirt. I get "no cuttable ojbect with current setting" on everything i do.

Is there a complete step by step someone can give me to take a scanned picture and put it in illustrator and then print and have it cut out. (ie simple oval around it or something) 
Sorry to sound so newbie, but this does not seem very intuitive and searching for at least 3 hours with google and "llustrator craft robo" etc has got me absolutly nothing. Like no one does this!

Please help!

Thanks

George


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, here's the problem. What you're trying to cut is a raster image (your scanned image). Putting it into Illustrator doesn't automatically turn it into a vector image.

If you're planning a print/cut (contour cut), then what you need to do is put a vector shape over your image (like you said, an oveal or something), and THEN send it to the plotter.

All a plotter will cut is vector shapes.

for more complex contour cuts, you would need to trace the outside of the image with vector shapes, and then send those to your cutter.

For contour cuts, don't forget to add registration marks to your image before you print it. I haven't used our plotter with Illustrator yet, so I'm not sure where that option it in Illy, but it should be right near your print/cut option for your plotter.

Good luck!


----------



## bobo (Dec 3, 2007)

polomac said:


> I own a craft robo. When you installed the master cut software. There is a box Ilustrator plugin. You click it and it will install into your illustrator. Click file on illustrtor you should see master cut. There is driver updates that you should install for illustrator and the master cut. Go to graphtec downloads. You will find how to use the craft robo in illustrator in the manual.


I've installed the robomaster several times, but I don't get the box for illustrator plug in. It just installs itself and that's it!!! Am I doing something wrong?
I've downloaded the latest version of robomaster. By the way, I'm running it on a mac and the versions of osx and illustrator are correct according to specifications.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Mac might be different. On the PC, it gives you an option for where your Illustrator is installed, but it installs to CorelDRAW automatically. It may install to Illy on the Mac like it does CorelDRAW on the PC.


----------



## bobo (Dec 3, 2007)

Unfortunally it doesn't seem to install like coreldraw...(been searching through whole Illy!)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what the deal is, then.

Is there a readme file with the software? Installation instructions? Anything? That's the one thing about Graphtec that I don't like...not a lot of documentation.


----------



## bobo (Dec 3, 2007)

yes there is a manual.....it basically says: "install the cuttingmaster".

So you're so very right, the documentation is not very providing.

thanks alot for the effort. I hope to find a fellow mac-user who has had the same problem AND found the sollution......


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

> *MAC ONLY*


I don't know if this is the problem that you speak of, but in your paperwork that you received with your Robo Pro you should have a piece of paper that says Mac OSX at the very top, that has some information on the bottom of the page that may or may not be helpful in getting it installed right.

If you don't have that piece of paper, let me know and I will scan it for you, it's only a few short paragraphs really though.

Randy


----------



## bobo (Dec 3, 2007)

recrisp said:


> I don't know if this is the problem that you speak of, but in your paperwork that you received with your Robo Pro you should have a piece of paper that says Mac OSX at the very top, that has some information on the bottom of the page that may or may not be helpful in getting it installed right.
> 
> If you don't have that piece of paper, let me know and I will scan it for you, it's only a few short paragraphs really though.
> 
> Randy


No, I haven't seen a piece of paper with OSX on it.
So If you can send it, I'll be gratefull.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

bobo said:


> No, I haven't seen a piece of paper with OSX on it.
> So If you can send it, I'll be gratefull.



Bobo,

I went ahead and just typed it out instead, I made sure that it's all there too, so if this is what you were needing, this ought to work.
Keep in mind, this is translated from Japanese to English on their printing, hence the strange sentences, I typed it EXACTLY as I saw it, so make of it what you will...
Also, I don't have mine installed on a Mac, I just saw this and thought it might help.
*Please note SPACES in the below instructions where it matters, for instance...
*("cdSPACE/system/Library/Extensions")

"Monsters", I'm sorry about stepping on your thread, I hope you don't mind... 

Randy

*Mac OS*

* Attention for installing the Cutter Master 2 to the Mac OS*

There are two types of Cutting Master. One is the old type of Cutting Master, that name is "Cutting Master", the other is the new Cutting Master, that name is "Cutting Master 2" which is currently included in the CD-ROM.

When you install the Cutting Master 2 on the Macintosh which currently installs the old type of Cutting Master, you need to delete the driver files of Cutting Master by following operation first before install the Cutting Master 2.
After this operation, the old Cutting Master will not be able to use.
Please operate carefully. The incorrect operation may cause serious trouble on the system.

*1. In case of the OS X which is older than the Mac OS 10.2*
(1) Log-in with administrative privileges
(2) Delete all "Graphtec _******.kext" files from the System/Library/Extension Folder.
(3) The password may be asked in this operation. In this case, please input password.
(4) Restart the Macintosh.

 * 1. In case of Mac OS 10.3 or later*
(1) Log-in with administrative privileges
(2) Run Terminal from /Applications/Utilities
(3) Type "cd /system/Library/Extensions" then press the return key
(4) Type "sudo -rm Graphtec_*.kext" then press the return key. The password may be asked in this operation. In this case, please input password.


No.621359211


----------



## bobo (Dec 3, 2007)

Randy,

Thanks alot for taking the time to type it over. 

I've checked it out. This action has to be done when the older version of Cutting masters is (or has been) installed. But the old Cutting Master has never been on this pc.
So the quest will go on :-(
 

I've also contacted Graphtec, hopefully they have the answer.......


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

bobo said:


> Randy,
> 
> Thanks alot for taking the time to type it over.
> 
> ...


Bobo,

No problem on the typing, I just wish that was what you needed.
I believe that Graphtec has a LIVE Help thing that they do, I think.
I need to contact them myself, so hopefully we both get happy. heh
Good luck on yours, but I bet they'll have the answer for you. 

Randy


----------



## jago_marris (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello - Bobo did you get any help from graphtect on this? Or anyone else. I have the same issue.
Using a Mac 10.4 with Illustrator CS and C200 Craft Robo.
I have tried installing version 1.2 and 1.3 of the Cutting Master (Robo) software. When the install get to the point where it is trying to place the optional plugins it stalls then ultimately gives up. It has installed the programme but not the optional illustrator and corel plugs.
Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## pdmjr (May 7, 2007)

Hi I also had many problems getting the plug in to show up in CS3. I had even more problems with Graphtec even wanting to talk with me. I finally found someone with some compassion and he told me to do an uninstall and then quit out of CS3 and download and install with CS3 not running. As crazy as this sounds it worked! I leave CS3 running about 99% of the time and I am guessing it was always running when trying the install. After installing and opening up CS3 the plug in showed up right under print. Hope this helps!

Peter


----------



## HenryDoroston (Dec 28, 2016)

Crafting perfect paragraphs must have well-developed skills and theoretical knowledge. In addition, for your essay or dissertation will be perfect, it needs to have not only well-structured paragraphs, Best Advice How to Craft Perfect Paragraphs but grammar and punctuation as well. Academic writing is one of the most difficult forms of writing because it focuses not only on the content of the text, but on the way it is organized and presented.


----------

